
Apple Takes 104% of All Smartphone Profits Following Galaxy Note 7 Recall - okket
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/11/04/apple-smartphone-profit-q3-samsung-recall/
======
tdb7893
You shouldn't expect lots of profit in a very competative market. Apple's
profits in such competative spaces show how devoted people are to Apple
products.

